
Airbar – Touch without a touchscreen - punnerud
http://Air.bar
======
bemmu
I assume this works by measuring the distance from the bar to the finger above
it. Will it detect properly if two fingers are on top of each other?

~~~
azeirah
Looks like it won't, see this video demo of the underlying technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaoIWFcj6pc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaoIWFcj6pc)

Especially at 0:15 - 0:20

